# Martin Marprelate, Gentleman



## Steve Owen (Oct 17, 2005)

http://www.luminarium.org/encyclopedia/marprelate.htm

http://anglicanlibrary.org/marprelate

Your brother,

Martin


----------



## Saiph (Oct 17, 2005)

Intriguing.


----------



## Mr Peabody (Jan 23, 2006)

"A modern Martin would, I am sure, upset many modern bishops and parliamentarians, just as he would scandalise some who oppose bishops in the Church, but I doubt he would have half the police force out looking for him."

Be you this man, lugubrious?


----------



## non dignus (Jan 23, 2006)

Cool.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 25, 2006)

Is Marprelate your real last name Martin?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 25, 2006)

I've only been on the board a few months and, not being well versed in English Church History, had never heard the name before. I naturally assumed his real name was Martin Marprelate. I thought the Signature requirements here would preclude the use of pseudonymns.

[Edited on 1-25-2006 by SemperFideles]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 25, 2006)

I thought it was his name to


----------

